# stall question



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

What is the question?


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

haha...i had a feeling that would happen! im just kinda looking for advice on what you think about stall boarding or some encouraging words. sorry about that, should of specified


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

My horse is in a stall for most of his day. He has a 12x12 stall and a 12x15 paddock that he can walk back and forth to. Most horses are fine with boarding once they get used to it. My horse, for example, loves to be close to all the people and horses so a stall is good for him. If you think your horses will get bored, you can buy stall toys for them (I have two). For stall horses it is key that they receive turn out everyday, at least an hour. If you aren't riding him one day, then you should lunge him so he still can move. Horses that stand around too much can get stalked up in the hind, meaning liquid will 'collect' in the hind legs above the hooves and appear swollen. If your horse gets stocked up, most can just walk it out so hand walk him. You should know who feeds and cleans the stall for your horse or if you do that.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I used to keep my horse in a stall most of the time. About two years ago I started keeping him outside 24/7, rain or shine. He used to colic about three or four times a year and go lame in his hind ankle where he has an old racing injury. He was also sore after work outs. Since he has been outside he has only coliced once and he has never been lame in that old injury. The only problem is when a situation arises where he has to be inside he is cranky about it.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

he would go outside everyday for 10-12 hours (unless the weather was bad) and be inside for 10-12 hours


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

A horse is more healthy outside. My friend has a 17 yearold Paint and last week he was limping horribley. He spends the night in the stall and the owners had him in a turn-out during the day. I recommended putting him in a big pasture for awhile and now he isn't limping cause he can move around outside. My horse gets very bored in a stall, she's used to being outside so when I take her out of the stall, she's full of energy which makes her act naughty. I try not to keep her in a stall for long periods of time.Hope this helps!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

i just feel like they are in their natural happy state outside, but still i can see the benefits from stall boarding...im just happy my boy is outside for now =]


----------



## kirbygirl (Aug 31, 2009)

I dont like keeping a horse in a stall. I also find horses are healthier outside because they build up a great immunesystem. I also find they heal faster. My poor boy cut his leg the other day and to keep it clean I kept him in a few day, just so it would start to scab over, and now he is outside and is healing faster than when he was inside. I kept him in because of where it is. Since it has been a wet summer, I wanted to keep it dry. This is my first horse so Im not sure what I am going to do in the winter. the stable I rode at before just left the horses out unless it was freezing rain, without blankets and her horses were never sick, ever. So Im thinking of just leaving him to enjoy the winter. He does have a run-in to keep out of the snow if he wants.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My horse Trigger is on stall board all day because he is recovering from a torn coffin bone. The only time he is out is when I clean his stall, and I let him out into a small pasture where he grazes and let's his cooped up energy out by throwing a bazillion bucks. lol.


10-12 hours both in and out doesn't sound that bad.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

What time would they be turned out at? The horses at my barn are turned out at 8:00 and brought back in at 5:30 or 6:00, which is about ten hours of turn-out. I don't think that 10-12 hours in and out sounds that bad either, depending on what time they are turned out at. Just go with what you think is best. Do you really like the barn you are at right now? Does your horse like it? If you haven't taken a tour of the other barn, maybe do that and see if you think it's an environment that your horse would do well in. See if _you_ like it, and if the people are friendly and helpful. Also, if it's $175 more than where you board right now, make sure you are certain that you can afford that.
I wouldn't start thinking about how the owners of the barn you are at would feel about you leaving- I know it's hard and I feel that way all the time about everything, but you are doing business together, don't let sentimental reasons stop you from moving to a barn that you think you and your horse would like better.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks anrz! it just depends on the weather what time they would be turned out at. i just decided that im going to take my time and not worry about moving right now so we will just see! =]


----------

